

Beyond frustration: Three levels of happy design - bensummers
http://uxmag.com/design/beyond-frustration-three-levels-of-happy-design

======
wmeredith
This is a really insightful article about the journey the design process has
been on in regards to technology over the last several years. I was also glad
to see the Netdlix UX get some love.

